# My Computer Blew Up.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Major computer blow up , I'm writing this from my mobile phone. I maybe a bit slow on any orders as I cannot process them until I get a new PC from PC World tomorrow.

I do have another compuer but its too slow to do much and I need to retore all my data from two SATA hard disks and the old computer is IDE only. I do have a USB to SATA cable but the old computer only has USB 1 so it would take hours and hours besides I have 500 Gig of data and only a 5 gig drive in the old PC. I'll end up as one of Macs patients soon I can tell.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Roy.









Best of luck in your trials and I'm sure you'll get it sorted. If I can help in any way just mail me.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Roy, really sorry to hear that.

I'm confident you will get it sorted asap.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well presumably Roy cannot read any of this right now, so maybe we should start sending him texts to his mobile instead......that should keep him on his toes for a few hours!









Seriously Roy.......when you get back up and running.....a big thankyou for always trying so hard for all of us here.

Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Major computer blow up , I'm writing this from my mobile phone. I maybe a bit slow on any orders as I cannot process them until I get a new PC from PC World tomorrow.
> 
> I do have another compuer but its too slow to do much and I need to retore all my data from two SATA hard disks and the old computer is IDE only. I do have a USB to SATA cable but the old computer only has USB 1 so it would take hours and hours besides I have 500 Gig of data and only a 5 gig drive in the old PC. I'll end up as one of Macs patients soon I can tell.


Sorry to hear about your difficulties Roy









Let me know if I can help


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Let me know if I can help


From Roy

Thanks for your kind offer Mac.

Would you kindly book me into your place for a weeks holiday.

If a room isn't available, a weeks holiday in the Bahamas would be just as nice.

Please tell me which one is available to me.

Yours sincerely

Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know if I can help
> ...


Well it depends which Roy, if it`s the great man himself I`m sure I can persuade the PCT that a few weeks in the Bahamas would be very theraputic however for the Welshman, a year in a cave outside Blaenau Ffestiniog would be more appropriate


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


It's the famous man from Bridlington.

Honest Guv


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I returned to work yesterday to find my nearly brand new Dell wouldn't even switch on.

I am told the mother board has packed in.

I have also heard that Dell power supplies are crap.

I think Dells are very very poor machines with dubious build quality

I will make sure I do not ever consider getting another.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

all retailers pc's have crap/cheap componants somewhere







,sadly the only way to do it is to build your own so you know whats in it,ive built quite a few high end systems for ppl over the years and you get alot more for your money, someone i know just bought one from pc world that was Â£399 with a 17'' lcd ,the lcd would be Â£150 to buy so you can see what the actual system is worth







and guess what it performs like.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Griff said:


> I returned to work yesterday to find my nearly brand new Dell wouldn't even switch on.
> 
> I am told the mother board has packed in.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your problems. I have spent the last 3 years warning people off Dell purchases, after a similarly disappointing farrago with a Dell shitheap.

Dell made his fortune by hashing together duff kit using remaindered components and selling it direct. Unfortunately all of the above remains the same.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Are you back with us yet Roy?


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

I normally assemble my own as well, not that it's cheaper or better vfm as big companies can buy in bulk and assemble a computer for a lot less e.g. that Â£300 job with a monitor that would cost us Â£150 alone. Add the motherboard, cpu, mem and a drive and you've probably gone over budget already.

When it comes to laptops, obviously I have to buy complete (well you do getthe odd self assemble but they don't have a decent range of parts and the price is crap) and this is a Dell XPS I'm using at the moment. I have had the screen replaced a couple of days after buying it and then I just had a new m/b a few days before christmas. Both next day and in my house with plenty of phone calls to tell me when they would arrive etc. That's pretty good service in my book and since it's an xps I get Irish support instead of Indian on the phone. For the price I paid for 3 years nbd at home service I certainly can't complain as a new motherboard would have cost a lot more.

Once you get rid of the dell software I find their laptops to be of a passable quality and the top end models are usually pretty fast e.g. when this laptop came out dell had a deal with nvidia which meant they were the only company with the mobile geforce 6800 ultra.

I prefer my more business orientated laptops for ease of use and build quality if I'm honest but for multimedia and screen real estate this Dell is good.


----------

